# torn bicep and recovery



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

I recently partially tore my bicep and tendon and was wondering if igf or gh would be good to take to help with recovery? I have lost alot of muscle bulk from my right bicep and also it is around an inch shorter now on the inside of my arm. What would be best to take to recover once i start training again?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i would definatly say GH Steve not sure about IGF though, i will do some research for you mate..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How long ago was the tear?

Was it the outter or inner head?

Was it torn from the shoulder or the forearm?

I have a torn bicep but not 100% torn, but still none the less torn.

I have shot alot of IGF-1 into that bicep to try to fill in the low spot.

To some degree it was effective but I never knew I tore my bicep, never noticed it till one day looking in the mirror I was like WTF.

If it was a full tear I would have had it reattached.

If you wait for any length of time it will just reattach where ever it can.

But What I would do now is massage the muscle or try to push the muscle back to where home was prior to the tear.

Depending on the tear, massage therapy is about the only thing they do.


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Paul.

hackskii i tore it last saturday, its a partial tear from the forearm and its the inner head of my bicep. Been to my physio and hospital and they said not much i can do apart from rest? Do you think my physio massaging it could lengthen the bicep again?

thanks for help guys!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

stevebaker said:


> Thanks Paul.
> 
> hackskii i tore it last saturday, its a partial tear from the forearm and its the inner head of my bicep. Been to my physio and hospital and they said not much i can do apart from rest? Do you think my physio massaging it could lengthen the bicep again?
> 
> thanks for help guys!


Well, I cant say yes or no, but if you caught it early enough before it starts its reattachment routine yes, absolutly.

See, if it is free floating it will go where ever it goes.

If you kind of try to push it back to home position I do feel that for two reasons it is better, for one, it increases circulation to the area which is a good thing for healing, after all any contraction and expansion will cause circulation but that kind may be more harm than good.

Second the closer you get that to its attachment point the better leveraging the bicep will have.

Let me guess you did that with dead lifts?


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks hackskii, booked into see my physio tonight to see what she can do!

No i didnt do it deadlifting. i injured it first whilst working on the door two weeks ago. My arm swelled up but it was more my forearm mostly. Then on sat i was at working again and the temporary sliding door they have wasnt hooked on properly and it fell, so i tried to catch it before it hit someone and felt my arm pop... whole arm swelled within minutes! Swelling on my bicep has went down but forearm, back of elbow and bottom of tricep are bruised and swollen still.

So once i have got some strength back in my arm would you recommend site injecting igf into it to help with recovery?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

stevebaker said:


> Thanks hackskii, booked into see my physio tonight to see what she can do!
> 
> No i didnt do it deadlifting. i injured it first whilst working on the door two weeks ago. My arm swelled up but it was more my forearm mostly. Then on sat i was at working again and the temporary sliding door they have wasnt hooked on properly and it fell, so i tried to catch it before it hit someone and felt my arm pop... whole arm swelled within minutes! Swelling on my bicep has went down but forearm, back of elbow and bottom of tricep are bruised and swollen still.
> 
> So once i have got some strength back in my arm would you recommend site injecting igf into it to help with recovery?


I did that many vials, probably about 8...lol It did do some and my bicep where the tear is (not the attachment), has a little bulb, so yah it did do some good for cosmetics. Strangly though I did biceps yesterday with DB and they are the same strength, but it is a half in smaller than the left, but looks better flexed as there is far more peak.

I shot some PGCL into it and I honestly think it worked better than IGF-1 and is way cheaper, I was just playing around with it to see if the site injection site was as people suggested.

I was trying to shoot just in front of the tear to help fill in the gaps.

But it just made the area where the tear is bigger.

I am assuming it needs tissue to be able to site growth and where it is torn probably isnt alot of tissue, but I was like hell who cares....lol

Problem with the PGCL is it will make you poop alot and give you some gas, taking immodium with it helps tons, but I was using it for fat loss and just to see how the site injections went.

One shot left a bruise the size of a coin, but I might give that a shot again.

You would be surprised how the body adapts to injury, other things take over when some tissues get injured.

I think my inner bicep got stronger to accomidate the torn side.


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

steve get a good physio and they wil sort you out,the torn muscle fibres will have to be messaged into alignment and the scar tissue build up dissipated sounds easy bit its fecking painful..been there done that!!!!best of luck bud...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dezikrate said:


> steve get a good physio and they wil sort you out,the torn muscle fibres will have to be messaged into alignment and the scar tissue build up dissipated sounds easy bit its fecking painful..been there done that!!!!best of luck bud...


Good post.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Totally agree with the scar tissue deal, you do not want that.

They rehab more quickly now due to this very issue.

No pain, no gain mate.


----------



## stevebaker (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks for the advice guys!


----------

